# Doggy Days of Summer Outing II



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I had to go to Wood County Ohio today. I took the long way to get there good ole 224. I was in zero hurry. I then and went to fish and western stream in Ohio. I had zero expectations then traveled to the lowest access point armed with my two switch rods in the weights of a 6wt and a 7wt. I would throw on my back pack and walk to the river. The river I fished lays west of Cleveland Ohio. The sections of river I saw was mostly exposed bedrock “limestone” with an occasional ledge pool. I would see gar basking in the sun and then for was ever reason feeding or just acting out like pure craziness surface and slap the water with there face. I would use a floating fly like a gurgler / crease fly. This would be black over white and later changing to the all white version. I would also notice the larger gar 48-60” chasing down bait or loose pieces of fish flesh. I plan on developing a shallow swingable flesh fly for this reason. I do not use the common rope fly for gal cause the take and the temporary fight with the fish with out landing them for me is fine. For those fly fisherman who have landed large gar you know how dangerous it can be to release one unharmed with all those teeth and that alligator skin. I would find the holding lies for these. I fair hooked about 12 and the largest looked to be about 48” and not happy. The river was stained with that brown algae. Summer flows are upon us so please be careful while fishing cause the oxygen levels are very low. I hope you enjoy the photos. I need to purchase a new digital camera and so sorry for the not so stellar photos.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks like a beautiful day if nothing else!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Gar are without question the coolest fish in existence. Never caught the big ones, but loved seeing them breathing air on the surface on the rocky river. You and garhater have a lot in common.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

the two rivers are on opposite sides of cleveland and it amazes me always the difference. I did go to the Rocky on my swing back east, but to many ppl swimming in the river and not my scene but good for them that they were enjoying the resource.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Sonder said:


> how dangerous it can be to release one


 It's much easier to release a hooked gar vs the rope flys just have your hemostats handy. 
My favorite fly is simply craft fur or marabou tied on a eagle claw cricket hook with a few wraps of lead wire.
I've experimented with foam sliders/gurglers but IMO the fish are more likely to snap at the fly and not take it aggressively, hook-ups were few and far between.


Sonder said:


> the take and the temporary fight with the fish with out landing them for me is fine.


 Same here, I'm not overly concerned about landing fish but just getting a jump or two or just that first strong run. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------

